# how many times a day should you feed your chihuahua?



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

My Chihuahua is 3 years old...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Twice per day should suffice, unless he/she has some kind of medical issues and is advised differently.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I feed both my dogs twice a day.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I feed my 4 yr old and our almost 1 yr old 2 times a day.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I feed a larger raw meal in the morning, dog treat in the afternoon (usually freeze dried liver) and a small chunk of raw at night. I like for them to kinda always have something in their tummies because they vomit bile or blood sugar drop if they go too long without. And both my girls are kinda small so this just works well for them.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree. At least twice a day. If they have an empty belly they can vomit bile , feel sick or have a drop in blood sugar. Maybe for the first year I fed 4 times /day. I am not saying huge rich meals though.


----------



## GoldenPig (Mar 31, 2012)

May I ask, what is a "raw meal"? I'm a new Chi mommy and there's a lot to learn.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

"Raw" means uncooked meat based food...meat, bone, organ. There are many posts and info about htis. Search raw in the search space. Good to have a new chi person


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Twice a day here too. 1/8 cup kibble in the morning, and the same amount again in the evening. I try and space their meals roughly 12 hours apart, so if I feed at 7 a.m. then I try and feed them their evening meal at 7 p.m. They will sometimes get a great just before bedtime, and on the weekends when I'm home, a treat in the middle of the day, too.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I personally free feed Orijen to Chloe (5 years old)
Chihuahua's can suffer from low blood sugar, so I prefer to feed like this. Chloe will never over-eat. She just goes to her bowl every few hours, eats a little then walks away


----------



## TXChiLover (Mar 3, 2012)

I was feeding my pup 3 times a day until now. He's now 6 months old and eats 2 times a day. In the morning at 7am and at night around 6:30 so we can take a walk at around 7.


----------

